# classical cd you will order eventually sooner or later?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Manuel Cardoso has a cd whit Lobo on naxos a missa you can bet has hell inferno i want this cd
portuguese polyphony is rare on naxos rooster, than i wont germany medieval poet Neidhart since i firmly belive the cd is worth the admission i trust the ensemble and classical composer.

And on the modern side i want more Hovhaness since my two hours on delos double cd did not feed me enought whit this intcredible cosmic and mystical music.

:tiphat:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Plenty of good Hovhaness out there, but he wrote nearly 70 symphonies and a lot of other genres too. I doubt it is all recorded, but who knows?

As for me, I've got about 600 albums on my want list.  I probably won't get around to all of them - nor should I spend that much money! I'd like to retire someday.

One album I keep looking at that I want is Stravinsky: Jeu De Cartes; Orpheus; Histoire Du Soldat - Neeme Järvi / Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. The only thing holding me back is it's got too many tracks. I'll want to make mp3s out of it and I'll have to combine the tracks to make it sort right on my device (unless I sort by album). So it's kind of inconvenient. I see no reason for that many tracks if the music is continuous. But I'll probably buy it eventually.


----------



## ArtMusics Dad (Oct 10, 2016)

Weston said:


> Plenty of good Hovhaness out there, but he wrote nearly 70 symphonies and a lot of other genres too. I doubt it is all recorded, but who knows?
> 
> As for me, I've got about 600 albums on my want list.  I probably won't get around to all of them - nor should I spend that much money! I'd like to retire someday.
> 
> One album I keep looking at that I want is Stravinsky: Jeu De Cartes; Orpheus; Histoire Du Soldat - Neeme Järvi / Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. The only thing holding me back is it's got too many tracks. I'll want to make mp3s out of it and I'll have to combine the tracks to make it sort right on my device (unless I sort by album). So it's kind of inconvenient. I see no reason for that many tracks if the music is continuous. But I'll probably buy it eventually.


Sounds great! I might get that


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I would like to get Karelia Suite with Finlandia - Sibelius, but which one is the best recording. Anything recommendations before I order?? I already have the Symphony Cycle!!


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Judith said:


> I would like to get Karelia Suite with Finlandia - Sibelius, but which one is the best recording. Anything recommendations before I order?? I already have the Symphony Cycle!!


Sibelius: Tone-poems (3 CD's) by Neeme Järvi and the GSO is a good set containing these, and most of the others! (All well worth a listen...) I did actually buy this, and wasn't disappointed. But there are several good recordings, so you will get many recommendations for "best", so how will you decide? Why not start the day by listening to a different Karelia suite on Spotify/Utube/whatever. Then buy the set that has your favourite Karelia. If it has a "reasonable" Finlandia then you're done...


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

A while ago one of the fellow Wagner afficionados on here mentioned a certain set of Parsifal recordings from Bayreuth, conducted by Hans Knappertsbusch. Back then I believed the idea of owning twelve recordings of the same opera by the same conductor and orchestra was much too overboard, but now I do not think so any more. Maybe some day I will gather them all too.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Music for my funeral.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Judith said:


> I would like to get Karelia Suite with Finlandia - Sibelius, but which one is the best recording. Anything recommendations before I order?? I already have the Symphony Cycle!!


I do think deprofundis means Medieval music.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Music for my funeral.


Will you kill yourself? Or...Are you 99 years old?


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm desperately in need of BIS's Schnittke Symphony cycle.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I do think deprofundis means Medieval music.


No, he does say, "...on the modern side i want more Hovhaness". He has good taste in all periods!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a fairly limited want list, the main items now being:

- Bach: Well-Temperered Piano /Feinberg CD box (I´ve only got some of the LPs and a downloaded version)
- Rautavaara: Complete concertos /Warner CD box
- Boulez: Complete works /DG CD box
- Sorabji: Transcendental Etudes, Vol.5 /BIS CD
- Mozart: Serenades & Divertimenti /Vegh CD box 

I´ll probably buy one more, supplementary modern recording of the Beethoven piano sonatas too, maybe Korstick.

I do improvise as well, as regards buying stuff on the market, though.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Uchida playing Schoenberg's piano concerto. I keep waiting for it to show up at my front door like a lost puppy looking for a home, but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, I'm waiting and waiting for a major American orchestra to record the William Schuman symphonies 3,4,6,7,8,9 and 10.

It's amazing how they go straight to the Beethoven 9 Symphonies instead. 

Anyhow, I keep monitoring the situation and if Dallas, San Francisco or Boston will do it, I will pounce!


----------

